# Finally Home!



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Well, my two babies are finally home! 
They flew in from Florida today. Their plane was delayed a good thirty minutes, but other than that, everything went smoothly  

We are calling the little girl Artemis, she's Algerian Chocolate. 
We aren't sure about a name for the little boy, but we are leaning towards Orion, he's Algerian Grey. 

I will post pictures sometime tomorrow, I just want to let them settle in tonight. 

Yay!


----------



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh that is so EXCITING! Yah! Im glad they got there saftley!

Chocolate and Grey Algerians!!! I love those, yes, you must get pictures!

Love the names btw.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hooray! I love the names... can't wait for pics!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

yay congrats!!! i like those names too!  i CANT WAIT too see pics!! hehe i love piccys!! :lol:


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Very COOL names for both of them. 
Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

As promised, here are pictures of our new babies!

Orion/Argonaut (we haven't decided on a name yet)

























& Artemis


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## Benus95 (Sep 28, 2008)

They look awsome really nice names too!!


----------



## KASeNIK (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats, Gnarly! I know it was a long time coming to finally have them at home with you. They are so cute! I love how Orion (name? not sure if you changed it yet or not) is already about to get into the mealworms, lol :roll:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww! They are adorable!


----------



## h_EDGE_hog (Sep 29, 2008)

Very cute. Names are awesome, too. Lol. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

After finding out the little boy didn't have a tail, we decided to name him Goku, instead.
It doesn't match the theme we were going for, but it matches him


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

OMG no tail!!! :shock: How odd! Although, I suppose they don't really need it for anything...


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He doesn't have a tail! I heard you mention that yesterday. That is absurd. :? 

It would be interesting to see a pic! :lol:


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> He doesn't have a tail! I heard you mention that yesterday. That is absurd. :?
> 
> It would be interesting to see a pic! :lol:


It looks very silly. 
I tried taking a picture a number of times, but he very much opposes having his bum photographed.

I'm going to wait a while, until I have a better report with him, and then try again.


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha

Hedgie butts are hilarious, I can only imagine what it's like without a tail!!


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

haha thinking about you trying to take a picture of his booty is funny... he's probably thinking what is this lady doing?!

having no tail sets him apart from the rest, pretty cool actually :ugeek: 

I love the names, and they both look so cute  I'm sure you're glad to have them with you... just as I'll be soon


----------

